# Expanding Foam!



## Marti3P (Sep 5, 2010)

Expanding Foam is the worst substance on the planet!

That said I hope it's as easy to cut as they say as it expands a lot...

I'm using the Gorilla Filler for a background on my new build, I'm doing a planted tank with bio substrate hopefully everything goes alright as I'm hoping to get the tank up and running with the plants surviving me and my lack of botanical knowledge. :blush:

Phil


----------



## ChaCha (Feb 25, 2012)

Marti3P said:


> Expanding Foam is the worst substance on the planet!
> 
> That said I hope it's as easy to cut as they say as it expands a lot...
> 
> ...


Dont say that, Ive just orderd some and my plans revolve around it!
Maybe ill use a little at a time... :whistling2:


----------



## Willz0r2010 (Oct 6, 2010)

Expanding foam is ace! Long as you use it carefully, hold it upside down as you do it and apply it in tiny bits at a time, it does pretty much anything you want it to do. It's also a really solid adhesive. It is dead easy to cut though, yes. Once it's cured completely it basically turns into a crisper version of polystyrene, so a knife blade will go through it with no trouble at all.


----------



## ajminstrel (Apr 5, 2010)

I disagree against expanding foam being the worst thing on the planet.... I think this stuff is 'Da Bomb'


----------



## Marti3P (Sep 5, 2010)

Finished the expanding foam and carving it down into the shape I want, I've been using an engraving power tool, with a wire brush wheel it cuts through the foam great, it also removes the foam thats managed to get stuck to the wood, I've started siliconing the Eco Earth this morning.

:2thumb:

Thanks for the advice!

Phil


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Just in case you don't know already. . .when you don't want the foam to continue expanding. . .just spray it with water. . .(the skin forms more quickly. . .and saves time having to trim and cut so much: victory. . .wearing gloves avoids the problem of removing it from your hands and nails. . .it's a real b:censor:ch to get off:whip:


----------



## copey1975 (Mar 29, 2012)

Marti3P said:


> Finished the expanding foam and carving it down into the shape I want, I've been using an engraving power tool, with a wire brush wheel it cuts through the foam great, it also removes the foam thats managed to get stuck to the wood, I've started siliconing the Eco Earth this morning.
> 
> :2thumb:
> 
> ...


Any chance of some pics of what you are doing ?
Mark


----------



## Marti3P (Sep 5, 2010)

copey1975 said:


> Any chance of some pics of what you are doing ?
> Mark


I've taken a few pics of the build and the supplies I used, will do a pic thread when the plants go in a month or so.

:2thumb:

Phil


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I used it not long back, I wouldn't say it expanded alot but it done what I wanted it too.: victory:


----------



## ConstrictorCrazy (Sep 27, 2009)

*Expanding foam ???*



Willz0r2010 said:


> Expanding foam is ace! Long as you use it carefully, hold it upside down as you do it and apply it in tiny bits at a time, it does pretty much anything you want it to do. It's also a really solid adhesive. It is dead easy to cut though, yes. Once it's cured completely it basically turns into a crisper version of polystyrene, so a knife blade will go through it with no trouble at all.


Sorry to hijack a thread but its relevant to me  I want to build a corner hide out of wood then cover it in expanding foam, but whilst the foam is setting i was thinking about pushing small pieces of cork bark into the foam to make a kind of tree effect ... hope this makes sense so far. 

Would i be able to just push the cork bark into the foam slightly or would i need to use something to stick them together? Again hope this makes sense, cheers : victory:


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

ConstrictorCrazy said:


> Sorry to hijack a thread but its relevant to me  I want to build a corner hide out of wood then cover it in expanding foam, but whilst the foam is setting i was thinking about pushing small pieces of cork bark into the foam to make a kind of tree effect ... hope this makes sense so far.
> 
> Would i be able to just push the cork bark into the foam slightly or would i need to use something to stick them together? Again hope this makes sense, cheers : victory:



Pushing it in is ok, alternatively put it in place first and squirt the foam around it so it looks like its all part of it.

Dave


----------



## ConstrictorCrazy (Sep 27, 2009)

my_shed said:


> Pushing it in is ok, alternatively put it in place first and squirt the foam around it so it looks like its all part of it.
> 
> Dave


Awesome, cheers Dave, thanks for the advice ill give it a go and see how it turns out :2thumb:


----------



## Willz0r2010 (Oct 6, 2010)

ConstrictorCrazy said:


> Sorry to hijack a thread but its relevant to me  I want to build a corner hide out of wood then cover it in expanding foam, but whilst the foam is setting i was thinking about pushing small pieces of cork bark into the foam to make a kind of tree effect ... hope this makes sense so far.
> 
> Would i be able to just push the cork bark into the foam slightly or would i need to use something to stick them together? Again hope this makes sense, cheers : victory:


What you'll find is that expanding foam is really wet and soft the moment it's sprayed from the can - it's a lot like melted marshmallow in fact. If you're quick and clean you can push cork bark straight into it, and the foam will rise and expand over the edges and hold it in place even more firmly than glue would. The one thing I'd suggest is finding a way to keep pressure on the pieces of bark while the foam cures, otherwise the foam as it expands will simply push the bark back away from the hide itself.

Perhaps some heavy weights or books on top, or elastic tied around the whole thing to keep even pressure on.


----------



## ChaCha (Feb 25, 2012)

Marti3P said:


> Expanding Foam is the worst substance on the planet!
> 
> That said I hope it's as easy to cut as they say as it expands a lot...
> 
> ...


Just used it, everything is a mess, it sticks to everything. I have a huge clean up job today. Im going to have to get a hammer and a chizzle..
It was fun and I still got what I wanted though, with a little bit extra!


----------

